# Great Piano Performances and Recordings



## msmith

Okay, here's the challenge... post a link to an outstanding piano performance (in any genre), preferably one that's also available in a well-recorded form.

This is my submission: The Monty Alexander Trio at the 1976 Montreux Jazz Festival. I can't think of a better display of piano playing than this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=de9aSShl0CM&feature=youtu.be

The recording is also available on CD and it is outstanding.


----------



## quietfly

i see your Monty Alexander Trio and raise you one 




Dave Grusin. 

one of my favorites


----------



## basshead

keep them coming


----------



## robert_wrath

Anyone with great footage on David Helfgott?


----------



## msmith

quietfly said:


> i see your Monty Alexander Trio and raise you one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave Grusin.
> 
> one of my favorites


I have that one on CD, too.  Good one.


----------



## msmith

basshead said:


> keep them coming


I love Oscar, too... my favorite of his is "You Look Good to Me", off the album "We Get Requests". Beautiful stuff and a very good recording, considering it was recorded in 1964!

YouTube version here (the CD sounds great).

The Oscar Peterson Trio, We get Requests, You look good to me - YouTube


----------



## sqchris

Love Oscar as well and the "Wild Man of Mindanao" Bobby Enriquez...quick youtube reveals this solo starts at 4:00
"Hi Fly" Bobby Enriquez at Village Vanguard NYC - YouTube


----------



## msmith

How about some Harry Connick, Jr.? The "When Harry Met Sally" soundtrack is one of my reference recordings. Beautiful piano recording!

This song is on that album:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYlsPKJSNQQ


----------



## msmith

sqchris said:


> Love Oscar as well and the "Wild Man of Mindanao" Bobby Enriquez...quick youtube reveals this solo starts at 4:00
> "Hi Fly" Bobby Enriquez at Village Vanguard NYC - YouTube


Wow... THAT's what I'm talking about... that's off the chain. Thanks for posting that!


----------



## msmith

Last one for today... let's class up the joint a bit. Many consider him to be the greatest classical pianist in the recorded era... Vladimir Horowitz, playing Chopin... amazing.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZGi49Bnghs


----------



## jowens500

Here's mine. Dave Brubeck doing Take Five live. 

http://youtu.be/kjU1yYFQZfs


----------



## cAsE sEnSiTiVe

msmith said:


> How about some Harry Connick, Jr.? The "When Harry Met Sally" soundtrack is one of my reference recordings. Beautiful piano recording!
> 
> This song is on that album:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYlsPKJSNQQ



That and his album '30'. As fine as a recorded piano as you'll find.


----------



## sqchris

msmith said:


> Wow... THAT's what I'm talking about... that's off the chain. Thanks for posting that!


No probs! Bobby is a piano man who never owned a piano.


----------



## sqchris

msmith said:


> Last one for today... let's class up the joint a bit. Many consider him to be the greatest classical pianist in the recorded era... Vladimir Horowitz, playing Chopin... amazing.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZGi49Bnghs


Yes! I knew Horowitz was going to come up but not this soon...


----------



## Fricasseekid

msmith said:


> Okay, here's the challenge... post a link to an outstanding piano performance (in any genre), preferably one that's also available in a well-recorded form.
> 
> This is my submission: The Monty Alexander Trio at the 1976 Montreux Jazz Festival. I can't think of a better display of piano playing than this.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=de9aSShl0CM&feature=youtu.be
> 
> The recording is also available on CD and it is outstanding.


Listened to about 15 seconds of this and decided I'd like to buy it! Lol

Is there a recording of this that isn't live. I hate all the applause.


----------



## Fricasseekid

Enough of the jazz, there are many other great pianists out there! 

The only problem with this guy is figuring out which piece of music to post. 
George Winston
http://youtu.be/AKVWUljakFE

I recently discovered 
Philip Wesley
http://youtu.be/3BplBQ2ZZcM

And to get back to some old school, how can you talk about jazz pianists without mentioning this guy. 
Vince Guaraldi
http://youtu.be/DEmhPs0RAek


----------



## msmith

Fricasseekid said:


> Listened to about 15 seconds of this and decided I'd like to buy it! Lol
> 
> Is there a recording of this that isn't live. I hate all the applause.


Yes, there are several studio versions, but the Live at Montreux is the best one and is a great sounding recording.


----------



## bbfoto

sqchris said:


> Love Oscar as well and the "Wild Man of Mindanao" Bobby Enriquez...quick youtube reveals this solo starts at 4:00
> "Hi Fly" Bobby Enriquez at Village Vanguard NYC - YouTube


 
LOL, Daaaaammmn! No doubt, that is awesome. 

I wish that actual track from the YT video of Harry Connick, Jr. was on the Harry Met Sally soundtrack.

Great stuff, guys! Thanks for starting the thread M!


----------



## robtr8

David Newton - "Wishful Thinking" on Linn Records.

Joachim Kuhn - "New Feelings" on the Piano One disk.


----------



## msmith

Bow down to this kid! Unreal. 

http://youtu.be/w30TFlJiRKA


----------



## quietfly

I still love this man....








there's flames coming off his fingers at the end.....


----------



## quietfly

and she just makes love, ANGRY ANGRY love to the piano......


----------



## basshead

Far from the BEST but love to listen/watch him


----------



## msmith

quietfly said:


> I still love this man....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there's flames coming off his fingers at the end.....


Billy Joel has only gotten better with age as a piano player. He really is quite amazing.


----------



## Fricasseekid

cajunner said:


> love a music appreciation thread!
> 
> add in some keyboards?
> 
> maybe a B-3?
> 
> or not..
> 
> I'm able to appreciate many of the keyed instruments, maybe stop at the keytar, though..


Like Yanni?


----------



## quietfly

cajunner said:


> really?
> 
> no, not like Yanni.
> 
> 
> no offense to the Yanni lover, but no...
> 
> 
> I've got some others in mind, people that play in rock bands.


only thing better than Yanni is Micheal Bolton"
:laugh:


----------



## Fricasseekid

Come on?!

Yanni is like the Skrillex of modern classical music! How could you not appreciate that?


----------



## msmith

cajunner said:


> love a music appreciation thread!
> 
> add in some keyboards?
> 
> maybe a B-3?
> 
> or not..
> 
> I'm able to appreciate many of the keyed instruments, maybe stop at the keytar, though..


Let's keep this one to pianos with strings in them.  

Feel free to start a great keyboard performances thread. I can certainly think of a few.


----------



## msmith

Here's some early Flim & the BB's with Billy Barber just pounding on the piano. 

The studio version of this song is only available on vinyl on their original "Flim & the BB's" self-titled album and is very hard to find. This was one of the first ever digital recordings, done by 3M at Sound80 Studios in St. Paul, MN in 1977 or 1978 to test their newfangled digital recorder. Each side of the record had to be performed in one continuous take as there was no method for editing digital audio yet. If you can find it and you have vinyl playback, it's a great album... get it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiQMXgfnUVI


----------



## Alrojoca

Some guys are like born to play this instrument, *built for it, long arms and an extra half inch long thin fingers for it. I would not say cds are super SQ, but the DVDs are DD and DTS for the bottom 2 videos.

Lyle Mays - Warsaw 1993 - part C (iPod).m4v - YouTube
First minute then jump to 3:20 and the rest is pure solo piano*

Heat Of The Day - Pat Metheny - YouTube

2.5 min solo starts in the 3rd min


Pat Metheny Group The Way Up Live ... Part 3 - YouTube
this is a 67 min piece only some part shown, great DVD*
Jump to min 5 for a nice solo


----------



## SoundChaser

A lot of good stuff here…

2 for the price of one… Chick Corea and Hiromi playing both ends of the piano.

Hiromi Uehara & Chick Corea (Concierto de Aranjuez / Spain) - YouTube


----------



## mr.nice

try *"Tony O'Malley" Audiophile selection album.*.great recording and great vocal..just try


----------



## xxx_busa

Hancock, Bud Powell, Chick Corea, & the late Great Michel Petrucciani !!!

Michel Petrucciani - September Second


----------



## oilman

I've got so much good music off these types of threads. This should be good as well. Thanks!


----------



## Alrojoca

Let's not forget or ignore Mr Rick Wakeman 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKVYEShL2fs&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Rick Wakeman - Catherine Aragon (2009) from "The Six Wives Of Henry VIII" - YouTube


----------



## Buzzman

Here are my initial contributions:

First, it all starts with this man, *Art Tatum*, a true genius who was self taught, learned to play by ear and had perfect pitch. I saw a reference to Vladimir Horowitz earlier, and it's been documented that old Vlad used to leave his Carnegie Hall performances and head over to the Famous Door on 52nd St. where Art headlined so he can catch this dude play and hope to learn a few tricks:

Art Tatum -- Yesterdays - YouTube

This might be Art's reincarnation - *Eldar Djangirov*:

Eldar Djangirov Moanin - YouTube

All of his recordings are highly recommended for both musical content and sound quality.

Finally, the dexterity and musicianship in this man's little body never ceased to amaze me - *Michel Petrucciani.* The first video is little out of sync, but you will get the idea, and prepare to be amazed by his solo in the second video (which was mentioned by xxx_busa in his post), beginning around the 3-minute mark. The recording of this club date (Live in Tokyo) is a spectacular and highly recommended recording:

Take The A Train.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fDjhSCFE8k


----------



## Alrojoca

It gets good by the 4th minute

Liberace - A Gershwin Medley - The Liberace Show - YouTube


----------



## oilman

Double post


----------



## oilman

May or may not apply to this thread, It has a keyboard though. what are some songs that rock with a pipe organ going on?


----------



## Alrojoca

A little speed, 10 min workout sweat in just one song 

How can I forget Mr. Michel Camilo, I've had a few of his CDs for quite some time, great talent. 

Michel Camilo - On fire - Japan - YouTube


----------



## t3sn4f2




----------



## jpeezy

There are a couple of asian pianist that are outstanding, Yuja Wang is one of them, and she is pretty easy on the eyes  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-y_STDM8pE


----------



## Mitsu1grn

Greetings!

The gentleman's name was Van Cliburn. Prodigy on the piano! Tchaikovsky and Rachmaninov virtuoso. Absolutely amazing skills on the piano. There is a 1964 recording of him on the RCA living stereo label that is the best rendition and interpretation of Tchaikovsky I have ever heard! I'll have to go look it up for you guys and get you the # of the album. 

Nick Wingate
Orca Design and Mfg


----------



## killerb87

I second Chucho Valdes!! His latest CD is great and sounds awesome. Do yourself a favor and get it.

Chucho Valdés - Sitio Oficial - Official Web Site


----------



## jamesr

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6z...lpage&list=AL94UKMTqg-9Al4guZk6qLoSbCkC-3sxXK

https://www.youtube.com/watch?featu...9Qlio&list=PL7h4CanFm_N4V8HYihOruc4IN-7oltp5U


----------



## emoon3

Art Lande is the truth.


----------



## emoon3

Also George Winston


----------



## emoon3

And one more from George


----------



## xpsvwino

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=jqjA6sKYUs0

Kieth Jarrett Trio preforming Poinciana.
This is a a U-Tube link but the SQ on the Whisper Not album is amazing.
Jarrett does make some really strange humming sounds while he's playing but, to me, it doesn't detract from the performance.


Gary


----------



## emoon3

xpsvwino said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=jqjA6sKYUs0
> 
> Kieth Jarrett Trio preforming Poinciana.
> This is a a U-Tube link but the SQ on the Whisper Not album is amazing.
> Jarrett does make some really strange humming sounds while he's playing but, to me, it doesn't detract from the performance.
> 
> 
> Gary


Wow, that's really good. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## whoever

Im probably going to get blasted for this one but... I really like Philip Glass at times, this is Branka Parlic playing his Metamorphosis II

philip glass: metamorphosis 2 - YouTube


----------



## sqnut

xpsvwino said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=jqjA6sKYUs0
> 
> Kieth Jarrett Trio preforming Poinciana.
> This is a a U-Tube link but the SQ on the Whisper Not album is amazing.
> Jarrett does make some really strange humming sounds while he's playing but, to me, it doesn't detract from the performance.
> 
> 
> Gary


Good Pick. Seems he gets really wrapped up in his performance and the occasional moan escapes his lips. It's random but yeah it doesn't take away from his talent. At The Deer Head Inn, The Cure and Koln Concert are some of my personal favs.


----------



## Alrojoca

MICHEL CAMILO - 'Giant Steps' at Leverkusen.mov - YouTube


----------



## mikey7182

Nice to see someone post George Winston! I grew up playing piano and never learned to sight read (didn't have the patience for it) and at the time at least, Winston didn't print sheet music in the US, and I had figured out that I could more or less play (or learn) by ear. I spent many a day with a 25' headphone extension cord snaked from the family room receiver to the living room piano, and my dad's old Koss over-ear headphones. Carol of the Bells is still the showstopper I play after all these years. 

One of my all-time favorite musicians is Ben Folds. Probably not the same as many here (I haven't skimmed the whole thread so sorry if he's been mentioned) but it's rare to see someone ooze as much passion and intensity out of a piano as this guy. Here's a great performance of his, although not one of his more insane improvs:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fl0XcOexMgk


----------



## mikey7182

Ok, here's one more: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51kntT8PgLI

His ability to get the crowd involved is really awesome. Very loyal fans.


----------



## rxonmymind

Hope this works. Your looking for St. James infirmary. Piano seems to be on your dash. Nice. Not to be confused with the low quality you tube version.


https://play.google.com/music/m/Bs2eegeosxameubvo2obodw627q


----------



## jayhawkblk

Alright I will play. Robert Glasper but you have to fast forward to about the 4 min mark.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGeZLNSi41E


----------



## bbfoto

jayhawkblk said:


> Alright I will play. Robert Glasper but you have to fast forward to about the 4 min mark.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGeZLNSi41E


Wow! That was an amazing performance by all! Just beyond. Loved seeing Chris Dave. He's a crazy-good drummer. Thanks!

Here's one that I hope you may enjoy as well. I was going to suggest a few places in this set...or particular songs to skip to, but IMO there are so many moments of brilliance throughout this entire set that you should just watch it all.  ...YMMV

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wy4Eu1V0JZs&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## bbfoto




----------



## imickey503

Piano Music is what I take with me to test speakers. When the music distorts playing a piano, (Very easy to tell from the tweeter) It's been MY own benchmark. 

I have to admit, I am into more electronic music these days. There is this woman who plays Ferry Corsten's track Beautiful. Its amazing really. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-UORVSwg5s


----------



## JamesRC

I'm in the final stages of rebuilding a piano for my wife. New strings, hammers, dampers, felts, everything. In a lot of ways I'm glad my new amps aren't here yet because I promised her I'd finish the final regulation of it before starting another project.

Some of my favorites for piano are:

*The Piano Guys*
- "A Thousand Years," by The Piano Guys on their self-titled album
- "Silent Night," from "Family Christmas"
- "Oh Come, Oh Come, Emmanuel," from "Family Christmas"

*George Winston*
- "Tamarack Pines," off his "Forest" album
- "Twisting of the Hay Rope," from "Montana"
- "Give Me Your Hand," from "Plains"


----------



## Foghorn

I’d like to add Ludivico Einaudi to this list. I stumbled upon this YouTube video a few years back. 
Concert starts at about 3:45 mark with the first part being the intro






Enjoy


----------

